# power burst while very tired - is this usual?



## yuris (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello,

Last weekend i was preparing for my first century next Sun. On Sat i rode 56 miles to my friends place, with 2.5k climb. My total ride back next day was 80 miles (we did some MUT riding at low speed for 20 miles before i headed home). I felt more and more beaten up on my way back - shoulders, butt. My average speed was slowly decreasing. About 12 miles from home though road got flatter with more slight descents. I was not any less tired, however somehow all discomfort got more dull, and i sped up considerably till i reached home.
Most of the rides before, i was not able to get much speed up after feeling that tired. But this time i did it, though still got back totally beaten up.
Is this usual? Is this good or bad thing?


----------



## shnipe (Jun 6, 2011)

Cycling Training Pain Mental and Physical Response | Bicycling Magazine
bicycling.com/training-nutrition/training-fitness/transcendent-pain 

suffering is mental. 

Someone will have to copy and make it hot. Im too new


----------



## respro (Jun 21, 2012)

What did you eat during the ride and when? It could have been a combination of the lower speed, food and flat roads on the trips last miles.


----------



## yuris (Oct 4, 2011)

I had light meal before ride, one energy gel in the first half of the distance. Second half 2 cliff bars, another energy gel (both without caffeine) and nuun tablet (with caffeine) towards the end.


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

knowing the end is in sight/reach is a powerful motivator!!! 

your body can do much more than your mind tells you is possible.


----------



## yuris (Oct 4, 2011)

I guess so. However my road back wasthe same, and other times it did not happen


----------



## Mr.Pie (Aug 6, 2012)

yuris said:


> I guess so. However my road back wasthe same, and other times it did not happen


Sudden motivation? Remember all the pain is physiological  I've had the same thing happen to me too as well a few times when I was doing long rides.


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

I would say this is common...as everyone mentioned so much of it is mental. 

Yesterday I was just studying last years ride data/file from a race I do every year. It's a 206 mile road race, and coming up again in 3 weeks. I had been dropped, and mentally was really struggling. Mile 159 to mile 180 I averaged 17 MPH and about 165 Watts. At Mile 180 my SAG talked some sense in to me and from 180 to 206 I averaged 22 MPH and about 240 Watts. The only thing that changed was my mindset. The mind is incredibly powerful.


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

the end of a 56 mile ride is not the same as the end of an 86 or 100+ mile ride, even if it is on the same stretch of pavement. ;]

what is MUT riding?


----------



## yuris (Oct 4, 2011)

Mut is marked up tail. Not everyone is keen on riding among cars as it turns out


----------



## marquinhos (Nov 22, 2007)

Sounds like you had a nice tailwind...


----------

